# Clown Loach



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am setting my 38Gal community tank and I currently have a few angelfish. I have HC, dwarf hairgrass, microsword planted, and I love clown loaches, so does that mean I can't have them? Will they unroot my plants? What about cory fish? Are the safe?


----------



## carpboyjoe (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say that the answer is no.
Clown loaches should really be in a group of no less than 5-6 and 38 gallons is just not enough room IMO.
I have a shoal a 5 clowns in a 100 gallon planted,soon to be going into a 250 gallon,and they have not dug up plants once establised.
Cories would be a better bet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want loaches you could get a few red tailed loaches. They are smaller and very cute to watch. They will play with each other.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/schistura-mahnerti


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

carpboyjoe said:


> I would say that the answer is no.
> Clown loaches should really be in a group of no less than 5-6 and 38 gallons is just not enough room IMO.
> I have a shoal a 5 clowns in a 100 gallon planted,soon to be going into a 250 gallon,and they have not dug up plants once establised.
> Cories would be a better bet.


I agree and perhaps try also the skunk loaches they stay small and almost dwarf loaches


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, for the sake of my plants, I will probably not getting clown loaches. I am just not interested in other types of loaches, just not comparable to clown loaches imo. I probably would get some corys instead, you guys must have a big space, but living in nyc space is a constraint. I originally want a 50Gal long, but it is simply too long for me to put in my house.


----------

